# Neues System ...hab ich was übersehen ?



## TerrortubbieOG (15. August 2016)

*Neues System ...hab ich was übersehen ?*

Hi Leute .

Nach über 8 Jahren wird es endlich Zeit ne neue Kiste zusammenzubauen, da ich mit meinem q-6600  nicht mehr wie 3,5 GHz pack  
Ich werde meinen neuen Desktop dann für 40% Arbeit (Photoshop/After Effects,Tonspurbearbeitung etz.) und 60% für Zocken benützen. 

Sagt mal bitte was zu den Komponenten die ich mir da so rausgesucht hab. Passen sie gut zusammen ?


*Folgende hab ich mir Vorgestellt: *



 *PC-Netzteil* :          be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 530W, 
 *Solid State Drive* : ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5" SSD 256 GB, 
 *Arbeitsspeicher : *Kingston HyperX DIMM 16GB DDR4-2133 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher schwarz, HX421C14FBK2/16, Fury Black  
 *Prozessor* :             Intel® Core i5-6600K, FC-LGA4, "Skylake" 
 *Festplatte :           *  Seagate ST2000DM001 2 TB, Festplatte SATA 600, Barracuda 7200.14, 
 *CPU-Kühler* :         be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1, CPU-Kühler 
 *Grafikkarte* :          MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G, 
 *Tower-Gehäuse* :   be quiet! SILENT BASE 600 Window Rot, Tower-Gehäuse schwarz/rot, Window-Kit [SUP]*[/SUP] 
 *Mainboard* :           ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 
*Peripherie :            *Wird vom alten System übernommen, außerdem kommt vom alten noch evtl. die alte 128gig ssd, DVD Laufwerk, 2x30cm red led    stripe 

*Budget ist ca. 1,5k* 
Atm bin ich bei ca 1,4k wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob ein 500w netzteil nicht auch reichen würde ?
 Windoof 10 64bit wird noch dazu kommen.


*Zukunftspläne:* 
CPU und Graka sind fix atm, da ich warsch. in 4-5 jahren den CPU und Graka wechseln werde sowie nochmal 16gig ram zusätlich rein.
 GIbt es zum cpu eine bessere combi von mainboard,ddr ?
 Mainboard kann kein  sli vllt. sollte ich da noch investieren für 2x1070 in der zukunft  evtl. ? 

Würde es gerne von ein paar Profis noch abgesegnet haben bevor ich die Komponenten bestelle.
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2016)

Ein gutes 500W-Netzteil reicht auch locker, da wäre aber eher die Frage, ob du ein "sehr gutes" mit 500W nimmst, was dann halt trotzdem 70-80€ kostet, oder eines mit 500W und eher "Mittelklasse", damit du nur 60€ aufwenden musst. Bei der SSD kannst du mit der SP550 etwas sparen, die ist auch mehr als gut genug.  Beim RAM, da du ein Übertakter-Setting hast, solltest du ruhig DDR4-2800 oder 3000 nehmen, das sollte nicht viel teurer werden. Beim Gehäuse könntest du locker einiges sparen denn auch viele Gehäuse für nur 50-70€ sind super geeignet für Gaminghardware, haben leise Lüfter dabei usw. 

Vl.t reichen die Einsparungen dann ja sogar für einen i7-6700k? Da wärst du auf der ganz sicheren Seite, was die Zukunft angeht, da in 2-3 Jahren vlt Spiele von den 8 Threads des i7 profitieren könnten. 

IN 4-5 Jahren die CPU wechseln kannst du aber komplett vergessen. Nach maximal 3 jahren lohnt es sich nie, nur die CPU zu wechseln, sondern man wechselt gleich den ganzen Sockel. Vor allem da bei den letzten paar Sockeln sowieso nie spätzer noch eine neue, nennenswert bessere CPU rauskam. Dass also für den Sockel 1151eine neue CPU rauskommt, bei der es sich lohnt, den 6600k zu ersetzen, ist extrem unwahrscheinlich. Selbst in 2-3 Jahren nicht. In 4-5 Jahren aber auf keinen Fall mehr. *Aber: *mit ner neuen Grafikkarte nach zB jeweils 2 Jahren kannst du vermutlich mit der CPU 6 -7 Jahre lang alles auf hohen Details spielen. Die Grafikkarte ist VIEL wichtiger als die CPU, sobald du bei der CPU eine solide Leistung als Basis hast. Und du wirst auch 100pro nicht in 4-5 Jahren schon 32GB brauchen. Selbst 16GB sind aktuell noch nicht "nötig", aber weil RAM so günstig ist, wäre man dumm, nur 8GB zu kaufen, wenn man eh >1000€ ausgibt  

Und SLI: das lohnt sich zu 99% nie. Vergiss das einfach. Du brauchst ein teureres Board UND Netzteil, damit das geht. Mal angenommen, die 1070 bringt Dir irgendwann in den dann neuesten Games bei hohen Details nur noch 30 FPS, also zB in 2 Jahren: mit ner zweiten hast du dann vielleicht 50 FPS, aber eine DANN neue "Mittelklassekarte" fürnur 200€ würde das wohl schon ebenfalls bringen, eine für 300€ wäre sicher sogar stärker, und eine Karte verbraucht dann dabei auch noch weniger Strom als 2x 1070. Daher besser die Karte alle 2 Jahre verkaufen und EINE neue holen.


----------



## TerrortubbieOG (16. August 2016)

@Herbboy aber arbeiten in meinem bsp der i5 und n DDR4-2800 oder 3000 auch gut zusammen ? Meine Frage da in den CPU Specs die 2 nicht aufgeführt sind ... nur max der DDR4-2133

edit :

 was meinst du/ihr ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 oder doch vllt. MSI Z170 Gaming Pro z170 ? 
Hab mit ASRock eigentlich 0 erfahrungen nur bisher von n paar leuten gehärt dass die Mainboards schon was taugen sollen wobei andere wieder meinten die MSI sollen nachgelassen haben. Stimmt das ?  

Außerdem hat jemand Erfahrung mit microATX ?
Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir anstatt nem Tower mal nen Würfel bauen soll.... nur bin ich mir da nicht sicher ob das zusammenbauen n starkes gefummel ist, ob die Mainboards das gleiche packen wie "normale" und inwiefern die temperatur bei den Dingern ist.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2016)

TerrortubbieOG schrieb:


> @Herbboy aber arbeiten in meinem bsp der i5 und n DDR4-2800 oder 3000 auch gut zusammen ? Meine Frage da in den CPU Specs die 2 nicht aufgeführt sind ... nur max der DDR4-2133


 ja, aber beim Übertakten kannst du den RAM mit einem höheren Takt laufen lassen, bzw. auch ohne übertakten geht es bei den Z170-Boards, und beim Sockel 1151 kann das auch ein paar Prozent Leistung bringen. Ist auch nicht die Welt, aber wenn es nur 10-20€ mehr sind, würde ich das machen.





> was meinst du/ihr ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 oder doch vllt. MSI Z170 Gaming Pro z170 ?


 welches meinst du genau? Es gibt zwei MSI Z170 Gaming Pro: ein Z170 Gaming Pro und ein Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon. Das letztere wäre das aktuelle "Gaming Pro", das andere ist älter und kaum mehr zu haben.

Generell sind aber die Boards von ASRock und MSI immer gut, aber einzelne Modelle können auch mal nicht so dolle sein. Gilt aber für jeden Hersteller - ASRock bietet halt meist das beste bei Preis-Leistung. Und das MSI kostet halt 20€ mehr, ich denke aber nicht, dass sich das lohnt, außer das hat ein Feature, was du gern haben willst. Wenn MSI, dann wäre eher das Z170A Tomahawk eine Alternative zum ASRock Z170 Gaming 4K.





> Außerdem hat jemand Erfahrung mit microATX ?
> Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir anstatt nem Tower mal nen Würfel bauen soll.... nur bin ich mir da nicht sicher ob das zusammenbauen n starkes gefummel ist, ob die Mainboards das gleiche packen wie "normale" und inwiefern die temperatur bei den Dingern ist.


 die Board stehen ATX in nichts nach, außer dass du weniger Steckplätze hast. Beim Einbau sind das einfach nur ATX-Boards, die kürzer sind   und manche ATX-Modelle sind auch nur wenig größer als µATX. Aber zB um den Sockel herum ist genau so viel Platz, denn die Breite ist bei ATX und µATX identisch, nur die Länge nicht, also ein Gehäuse muss für µATX nicht so hoch sein wie für ATX. D

Oder meinst du sogar Mini-ITX?

Wenn der pure Einbau schwer ist, dann eher wegen des Gehäuses.


----------



## TerrortubbieOG (21. August 2016)

@Herrboy danke für die hilfreichen Informationen, ich meinte das Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon. Beim letzten Pc bau war das einzelteile zussamensuchen noch um einiges einfacher das sag ich dir  

Hab mich jetzt nochmal ein paar Tage informiert und bin jetzt bei diesem Setup gelandet: 



 *PC-Netzteil*: be quiet! Pure Power L8 530W,


 *Solid State Drive*: ADATA ASP550SS3-240GM-C 240 GB,        


 *Arbeitsspeicher*: Corsair DIMM 16GB DDR4-3000 Kit, CMK16GX4M2B3000C15, Vengeance        


 *Prozessor*: Intel® Core i7-6700K       


 *Festplatte*: Seagate ST2000DM001 2 TB,        


 *CPU-Kühler*: be quiet! Dark Rock 3       


 *Grafikkarte*: MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G       


 *Tower-Gehäuse*: be quiet! SILENT BASE 600 Window Orange       


 *Mainboard*: MSI Z170A GAMING PRO Carbon Z170
kleine sidenote und ich will auf keinen fall werbung oder so machen: € 1.495,30 ohne windows und "nur" 500W pure power bei alternate, € 1416,05 ohne windows mit 530w pure power bei mindfactory 

Hat jemand noch Anmerkungen zu dem System ? 

Hab vorhin gelesen dass der Dark Rock 3 in Verbindung mit dem Mainboard Probleme verursachen kann wegen der Backplate und Abstand zum RAM. Jemand Erfahrungen ? 
Alternative zum Dark Rock 3 ?
Crosshair Vengance oder RipJaws V ?


----------



## MichaelG (21. August 2016)

Also ich hab die gleiche CPU und GPU. Als Mainboard hab ich das MSI Z170A Gaming M3. Bin mit meinem Setup vollauf zufrieden. Hab allerdings 32 GB RAM. Wenn der RAM gerade so günstig ist...


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2016)

TerrortubbieOG schrieb:


> Hab vorhin gelesen dass der Dark Rock 3 in Verbindung mit dem Mainboard Probleme verursachen kann wegen der Backplate und Abstand zum RAM. Jemand Erfahrungen ?
> Alternative zum Dark Rock 3 ?


 Scythe Mugen 4, Thermalright Macho HR-02, Alpenföhn Brocken 2, be quiet Dark Rock Advanced C1...




> Crosshair Vengance oder RipJaws V ?


 von der Leistung an sich egal, aber wegen evtl. Konflikt mit dem Kühler würde ich im Zweifel einfach das "flachere" nehmen


----------



## TerrortubbieOG (25. August 2016)

Okay leute danke für die Hilfe, ich werds trotzdem mal mit dem bequiet probieren. 
Ich werd Bericht erstatten wenn die Kiste läuft


----------



## TerrortubbieOG (11. September 2016)

Wie versprochen hier der Bericht zum Zusammenbau etz : 

Der PC läuft und ich muss sagen ich bin überwältigt vom i7 6700k und der gtx 1070 !!! 
Aber ist ja auch i-wie klar mein alter Desktop war 7 Jahre alt und obwohl der q6600 im übertakteten Zustand noch gut Leisung hatte kann er einfach nicht mehr mithalten.

So hier nochmal die genauen Komponenten die im neuen Tower drinnen stecken:
*
Intel Core i7 6700K* 4x 4.00GHz So.1151 WOF
*MSI Z170A GAMING PRO CARBON* Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
8192MB *MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G* Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 1xDVI / 1xHDMI 2.0 / 3xDisplayPort (Retail)
*16GB *(2x 8192MB) *Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000* DIMM CL15-17-17-35 Dual Kit
2000GB *Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001* 7.200U/min 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
*240GB ADATA Premier SP550* 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (ASP550SS3-240GM-C)
*be quiet! Dark Rock 3* Tower Kühler
*530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8* CM Modular 80+ Bronze
*Corsair Carbide Clear 400C*[FONT=arial, sans-serif] mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]und aus meinem alten tower noch [/FONT]
*OCZ-AGILITY3 120GB

*[FONT=arial, sans-serif]NUN... als erstes muss ich sagen beim zusammenbauen ist mir aufgefallen, mittlerweile ist alles nur noch Plug and Play. Auch wenn man bei manchen Komponenten, für meinen Geschmack, ein bisschen zu viel Kraft anwenden muss beim Plugen ^^
Was ich damit meine, CPU, Graka, und Ram müssen beim [/FONT]*MSI Z170A GAMING PRO CARBON *schon gut reingedrückt werden bevor sie einrasten. Wenn man so wie ich eher selten einen neuen PC zusammenbaut dann hat man da schon gut angst was kaputt zu machen. 

Tipp: Sollte man das gleiche Setup aus Mainboard,CPU Kühler und Case sich zulegen,baut erst das Mainboard in das Case ein, steckt die Stromkabel oben links an und baut dann den RAM ein und am Ende den CPU Kühler... ihr erspart euch viel rumgefummel, nerven und schmerzende Finger. Ich hab zuerst das Mainboard eingebaut dann den RAM und dann den CPU Kühler, als alles drinnen war wollte ich komplett den Strom anschließen.... macht es einfach nicht so . 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss sagen der *be quiet! Dark Rock 3* sieht live noch gewaltiger aus wie auf den Bildern. und er passt in das Gehäuse wie angegossen (ca. 1-1,5cm Abstand zur Scheibe). 
Hier gibt es jedoch negative zwei Punkte in Verbindung mit dem *MSI Z170A GAMING PRO CARBON.
*[FONT=arial, sans-serif]1. Wie man schon mehrfach im Web lesen kann steht die Backplate über die Pins des RAMS. An sich macht dies keine Probleme, da die Backplate gut Isoliert ist, jedoch sollte sowas nicht sein und wäre auch mit einer minimalen Verkleinerung der Backplate schnell behoben (vllt. werd ich da noch mal rumprobieren mit der Flex... mal schaun)[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, sans-serif]2. Bei meiner Kombination von Mainboard und CPU Kühler kann man vergessen alle 4 RAM Slots zu verwenden da der 1. Slot vom Lüfter Blockiert wird. Es ist zwar möglich den Fan alleine weiter nach "oben" zu versetzen jedoch sieht dies dann nicht mehr schön aus und der Fan würde direkt an der scheibe kleben. In Verbindung mit dem [/FONT]*Corsair Vengeance LPX * ist das hier eine Maßarbeit gewesen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (lol versteh ned ganz warum die Bilder jetzt gedreht sind ^^)


----------



## TerrortubbieOG (11. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das *Corsair Carbide Clear 400C *ist eindeutig besser geeignet für mini ATX oder für Wassergekühlte Systeme da der Platz in diesem Case sehr eng bemessen ist. Jedoch wollte ich genau dies von daher war es für mich auch in Ordnung viel rum zufummeln.
Und ich denke sobald ich die Kabel dann ordentlich angepasst hab wird das ganze auch noch ein stück besser was Punkto Platz und Kabelverlegung angeht. 
Auf der Rückseite wird es nämlich ziemlich eng was die Kabel angeht und unten beim Netzteil ist ebenfalls sehr eng. Ich habe z.Z. nur eine Daten-festplatte drinnen aber sogar die ist gut eingedeckt mit Kabel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab zusätzlich noch ein paar Abmessungen vorgenommen. Vllt. hilft es ja dem einen oder anderen. Bei Fragen einfach Posten, ich hab den Thread abonniert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd den Pc jetzt mal eine Zeit lang nicht übertakten da die Leistung wirklich reicht. 
Z.B. Arma 3 alles auf Max incl. Sichtweite und Objekte und was man sich sonst noch so vorstellen kann bei KOTH durchgehend 60fps. 
Sobald ich mir Witcher 3 zuleg werd ich auch nochmal melden wie er sich da schlägt.
Danke an *Herbboy* und alle andern die mir bei der Zusammenstellung geholfen haben !


----------



## TerrortubbieOG (11. September 2016)

Sry für den 3. post hintereinander aber man kann ja nur 5 pics hochladen ^^ 
Hier mal die die Temperaturen unter Vollast mit Prime95... ich glaub ich werde den CPU Kühler nochmal ausbauen und nachssehen ob die Wärmeleitpaste auch schön verteilt ist.
Irgendwie kommen mir die 77° unter vollast ohne OC zu viel vor, oder spinn ich jetzt ?  
edit: Raumtemperatur 26°



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2016)

Der eine Anhang ist ungültig, aber: 77 Grad sind an sich völlig okay, denn prime simuliert etwas, was in der Praxis nie vorkommt. Zudem kann es gut sein, dass der Lüfter halt absichtlich nicht so schnell dreht, weil die Temps ja noch okay sind, und erst ab 80 Grad dann "gas gibt". Manche Boards sind wiederum so eingestellt, dass sie UNBEDINGT maximal 70 Grad zulassen wollen, da dreht der Lüfter dann halt früher auf.

Es wäre aber auch denkbar, dass du den Kühler noch etwas fester anpressen musst - ich nehme an, dass man den anschraubt? Da darfst du ruhig die Schraube ziemlich fest andrehen. Nicht so extrem fest, dass du sehr sehr viel Kraft aufwenden musst, aber durchaus eine Kraft wie ich sag mal als ob du eine Wasserflasche erstmals aufdrehst.

Und wegen der RAM-Riegel zwei Dinge: an sich ist das siet zig Jahren schon so, dass man die Riegel echt sehr feste reindrücken muss - bei manchen Boards sind die Slots aber vlt etwas "großzügiger" geschnitten, so dass es leichter geht    und die Slots unter dem Kühler: es gibt auch low profile-RAM, das müsste an sich trotzdem locker passen - oder ist der Lüfter des Kühlers echt nur ganz knapp über dem RAM-Slot?


----------

